# I'm in the wrong business



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Over that last three weeks I have been into the dentist three times. First to get a baby tooth removed; now that was painful in itself, and the came the bill. I chose to go with their yearly plan, it got me a discount on any work done, two checkups a year, and two cleanings a year with no additional cost. Three weeks ago that baby tooth was removed, two weeks ago a dental checkup, and wouldn't you know it I had a cavity that was taken care of today. It cost me almost $110 for that cavity, and he did not even have to deaden me; it took him less than 10 minutes to do. That is like over $600 per hour. I am in the wrong business.

When I was in for the removal of that tooth I told the dentist that I was a farmer, and a building contractor. He proceeded to complain about how the contractors around here charge to much; as a contractor I don't make near as much as any dentist. He then was saying that he was wanting to have some remodeling done in his home, and that he was going maybe have some contractor clients of his bid his project, that is if he does it. I for one will not bid his project; with the attitude of his I feel that he would be hard to work for.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

"Baby tooth" ???????????

You sure seem older LOL....................


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> "Baby tooth" ???????????
> 
> You sure seem older LOL....................


Yep, and I still have one more. One of these days it will probably have to be removed as well. The roots were starting to be absorbed by the bone. It is going to cost about $2800 to put in an implant. That is going to have to wait until next fall, and hopefully I will be able to afford it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait till you get the bill for impacted wisdom tooth extraction.....


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The doctor that did my Dad's knee replacement surgery was complaining about the cost of beef at the store when him and Dad were talking about ranching and cattle in general. Kind of pissed Dad off but he didn't say anything. Come to find out the Doctor and another guy own a resturant together, Dad and Mom ate at that resturant, said it was good food but rather high priced. haha


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Had my wisdom teeth pulled 12 years ago now. $1,200 and change due at time of procedure. My niece got hers pulled couple months ago, I guess just a hair over $3,000. But I won’t skimp on my teeth. Dentist twice a year and brush twice a day and floss once. Dad has a partial, grandpa had full dentures and wished he would have taken care of his natural teeth.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Back in the 1960's and earlier, when a person had some health issues, it seemed to be a common practice for some elderly people to have all their teeth removed and go with dentures, as if that would solve other health problems. To this day, I still wonder, what were they thinking? Today, a dentist will do everything he can to save a tooth.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Wrong business? I'd prefer to stick my hand up a cow's ass daily rather than dig around in people's mouths for cash. No question about it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Had my wisdom teeth pulled 12 years ago now. $1,200 and change due at time of procedure. My niece got hers pulled couple months ago, I guess just a hair over $3,000. But I won't skimp on my teeth. Dentist twice a year and brush twice a day and floss once. Dad has a partial, grandpa had full dentures and wished he would have taken care of his natural teeth.


I had my wisdom teeth pulled 30 years ago when I was in my early 20's. I think it cost me around $300 back then; for two teeth, as that was all I had.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I had a dentist once get pissed at me when I mentioned pulling a tooth. He said "it's not PULLING a tooth! It's an EXTRACTION!". I guess he had to play up the dentistry thing and make it sound fancier than it is since he couldn't make it all the way through med school or something....I dunno. People are weird.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> I had a dentist once get pissed at me when I mentioned pulling a tooth. He said "it's not PULLING a tooth! It's an EXTRACTION!". I guess he had to play up the dentistry thing and make it sound fancier than it is since he couldn't make it all the way through med school or something....I dunno. People are weird.


It is an extraction, the pulling part is where they pull the cash from your side of the balance sheet to their side.  Sorry couldn't help myself today.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Back in the 1960's and earlier, when a person had some health issues, it seemed to be a common practice for some elderly people to have all their teeth removed and go with dentures, as if that would solve other health problems. To this day, I still wonder, what were they thinking? Today, a dentist will do everything he can to save a tooth.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was because the health of your teeth greatly affects your overall health. I've read numerous stories of people having an infected tooth pulled and it improved their overall health, not just the health of their mouth.

I have also watched research programs that link dental health to cardiac health.

Impacted wisdom teeth more expensive to extract than non-impacted.

I just had my last one pulled this spring (other 3 done 20-30 years ago)....had to laugh (and the laughing gas would have helped I have to watch anesthesia and CTE)...this little feller just about got up on my chest with on his knee with the pliers to extract it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was because the health of your teeth greatly affects your overall health. I've read numerous stories of people having an infected tooth pulled and it improved their overall health, not just the health of their mouth.
> I have also watched research programs that link dental health to cardiac health.


Seems I remember something along those lines as well. I recall one story about pirates ( the aye me matey kind) were getting poisoned from the gold they used as fillings in their teeth?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Seems I remember something along those lines as well. I recall one story about pirates ( the aye me matey kind) were getting poisoned from the gold they used as fillings in their teeth?


Yes, I have heard that too. What I still don't understand is pulling, (sorry, I meant extracting) ALL of the teeth. They were taking the good along with the bad.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was because the health of your teeth greatly affects your overall health. I've read numerous stories of people having an infected tooth pulled and it improved their overall health, not just the health of their mouth.
> 
> I have also watched research programs that link dental health to cardiac health.
> 
> ...


That's because your teeth (via your gums) are the gateway to your blood.

Everybody becomes mildly septic after a dental cleaning, dumps a lot of bacteria into the blood.

Also, I will never understand people who chew. For the sake of Jesus and all that is good, you get one body, be good to it.


----------

